# Мобильная связь > Мобильная связь >  Можно ли использовать обычные ключи от доктора Веба на Symbian?

## Napalm10333

Ребята вопрос такой.Можно ключи от обычного Dr.Weba ставить на Symbian В инете юзал ничего нет.Помогите(((

----------


## rtsdom

> Ребята вопрос такой.Можно ключи от обычного Dr.Weba ставить на Symbian В инете юзал ничего нет.Помогите(((


Да.
В параметрах Applications ключевого файла должен быть указан "DrWebWinMobile" (т.е. должно поддерживаться лицензией)

----------


## tyapikm

Здравствуйте!!! Помогите пожалуйста найти ключ или кряк к Kaspersky Mobile Security 9.0. Смотрел в инете - ничего бесплатного не нашол!!! :-(

----------


## Dezire

А к вебу подходят обычные ключи? Надо будет тогда его поставить на телефон. Бесплатно распространяется?

----------


## AHTOXA1

А от Windows 7 на XP подойдёт?




> Можно ключи от обычного Dr.Weba ставить на Symbian


Конечно нельзя.

----------


## сантехник

> А от Windows 7 на XP подойдёт?


Смеешься :) ? Конечно подойдет.

----------

